# Looking for a breeder, British Columbia... Bullinger Shepherds?



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello! This is my first post on these forums, so bare with me. I have been lurking around for months and finally felt the need to post!

I am looking for my first German Shepherd Dog.
I live in Vancouver, BC, Canada. I have taken a gander across the websites of all the kennels within driving distance that I could find, and researched into each breeders reputation to the best of my abilities. Currently, the most likely option seems to be  Bullinger Shepherds . 

First and foremost, and if nothing else, I want this dog as a companion. I want a dog that won't mind sitting next to me or at my feet and will always want to be close more than anything. 

I am, however, very interested in the sport of Schutzhund/IPO and am considering taking part in this as well. It sounds like the dogs that participate in schutzhund, when the time and effort is put into them, are very stable and well-adjusted dogs. 
This is something that I would give my right arm for! I am extremely interested in how precise and focused the obedience in schutzhund is, and the discipline that the dogs show during protection work amazes me. As far as I am aware, all of the dogs at Bullinger Shepherds have at least some titles in the sport.

All that being said, the purpose of this thread was to ask those of you who own or have owned a Bullinger dog, or know someone who does, what your overall thoughts on them have been. 

- Dogs with sound temperament, good in most situations, trainable, loves to be close to/lay against their human, able to work?
- Has anyone had or heard of any significant problems with the dogs that come from Bullinger Shepherds? Behavioral in particular, but health-wise as well. 
Everyone here is far more experienced with the breed than I am, obviously! So, given the dreams I have of who my next best friend could be, would a Bullinger dog be right for me? Companion for life first. Work second.

If not Bullinger Shepherds, do you have any other recommendations for a good breeder?

I've tried to keep this as short as possible but am definitely willing to provide more information. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Make sure you only buy an 8 week old pup - not an older pup who has been living in a run since unsold at 8 weeks. 

And try to interact with the mother....if she is not friendly and outgoing and happy to be with you - move on.

Titles on dogs being shown extensively are put on for show purposes...and I would not give them much credence for passing on working ability. This is a show kennel primarily, while a few have done well in sport....I would look more to the personality of the dam to pick a litter and not buy a pup older than 8 or 9 weeks.

Good Luck.

Lee


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you Lee, I will definitely keep that in mind and pay great attention to the dam of whatever kennel I end up choosing.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Be careful of Bullinger. They are known for line breeding. They have some great dogs, even my own breeding bitch was bred to an Eddie son and i got a great tempered male out of that litter. But, do your research.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

von Bolen said:


> Be careful of Bullinger. They are known for line breeding. They have some great dogs, even my own breeding bitch was bred to an Eddie son and i got a great tempered male out of that litter. But, do your research.


Hi Bolen,

Linebreeding is something I haven't yet managed to understand. I know that it's breeding relatives 3-5 generations away, but is it always bad?


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

No, not always. it just depends on how you look at it, i guess. My personal preference, i generally avoid it. I didn't realize this about Bullinger when i bred to those lines, but hey, we all continue to learn as we go.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

von Bolen said:


> No, not always. it just depends on how you look at it, i guess. My personal preference, i generally avoid it. I didn't realize this about Bullinger when i bred to those lines, but hey, we all continue to learn as we go.


I'm glad you got a nice male from it, at least!

I still have yet to go see her dogs, which I plan on doing soon. But at this point it almost sounds best to try to ship a dog from one of the kennels on this forum. I just wish I could meet the dogs.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I recently purchased a puppy from Tracy Bullinger and am extremely happy with her so far. I had done a fair amount of research on GSD breeders in the lower mainland and after visiting a few, settled on Bullinger Shepherds. Recommend that you go out and meet with Tracy, ask all the questions you want. She is very open and very patient. If you are interested in Shutzhund ask her all about that too as she also trains for Shutzhund. If you want/need more info feel free to pm me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't get all swayed by the state of the art , super gorgeous grounds and facility .

know what you want from the dog , and make sure that the dogs that are provided fulfill those needs and desires.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

If you are able, there is a GSSCC Show/Breed Survey coming up at Western Rescue SchH Club April 25-27th that may be worthy of checking out. There are usually multiple dogs from Tracey's kennel and some from other local kennels that are entered into the event and lots of folks mingling about . As far as I know, the event is still on, although sadly I cannot attend as I had hoped due to work 

Upcoming Events - Western Rescue Schutzhund Club


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My 15 month old GSD Havoc is one of Tracy's (Bullinger Shepherd's) baby's. You can click on my name and see some pics of him. His parents were Juneau and Quinella. I wanted a puppy that had Kevin Vom Murrtal in his pedigree. Kevin was a grandfather to my Kaos (RIP)....

He had a long trip British Columbia Canada to NJ.....

You can see more pics of Havoc on my Facebook page.... https://www.facebook.com/havockaos.germanshepherds


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

These are show dogs, if you want a good IPO dog there are much better options.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

Northern GSDs said:


> If you are able, there is a GSSCC Show/Breed Survey coming up at Western Rescue SchH Club April 25-27th that may be worthy of checking out. There are usually multiple dogs from Tracey's kennel and some from other local kennels that are entered into the event and lots of folks mingling about . As far as I know, the event is still on, although sadly I cannot attend as I had hoped due to work
> 
> Upcoming Events - Western Rescue Schutzhund Club


Yes! I'm actually planning on contacting the club to arrange to go to the show and survey. Hopefully it will fill in some blanks!

That's unfortunate, though  And I would have really liked to meet with someone from the forums!



Fade2Black said:


> My 15 month old GSD Havoc is one of Tracy's (Bullinger Shepherd's) baby's. You can click on my name and see some pics of him. His parents were Juneau and Quinella. I wanted a puppy that had Kevin Vom Murrtal in his pedigree. Kevin was a grandfather to my Kaos (RIP)....
> 
> He had a long trip British Columbia Canada to NJ.....
> 
> You can see more pics of Havoc on my Facebook page.... https://www.facebook.com/havockaos.germanshepherds


Havoc is gorgeous, I've seen a few pictures of him while searching about for any posts about Tracy and her dogs! I'm sorry to hear that Kaos is no longer with you. Do you do any sport training with Havoc?



Blitzkrieg1 said:


> These are show dogs, if you want a good IPO dog there are much better options.


I'm aware that Bullinger dogs are from show lines, I'm just still confused at how all of her dogs have schutzhund titles. I'm obviously completely new to everything GSD, so I hope I don't sound like an idiot asking if that wouldn't mean they can at least do _some_ work?

I suppose I can't say that I'm specifically looking for an IPO dog. I'm looking for a companion, and I would love it if we could participate in it together. I doubt I would ever be in it to make it to championships.

And I'm sorry for such a late reply to some of these! I stopped getting alerts to the thread for some reason.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

In Germany the SL dog have to have IPO 1 to breed doesnt mean they are good at it. Its generally about twice the work to get a SL titled. I get to see the handlers and helper fight that battle every week. If you just want to dink around go nuts but if your serious about a dog with strong temperment and drives go WL.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

My last dog (not a GSD) was the result of terrible breeding that ended in severe behavioral problems, which could barely be made somewhat manageable at home by a good number of trainers. He was a complete nervebag, outside of the house he was a liability to put it lightly. I definitely do not want to go through that again, so a good temperament isn't something I'm willing to sacrifice on.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I will say to be fair weak temperment for someone into working dogs is not necessarily the same for a pet person. For me I want/need a dog that can handle strong pressure from the decoy without coddling, be environmentally solid, fulfill its role on the field and off. There are many show dogs that make good pets even if I wouldnt call them strong or good for IPO. If you go showline be extra careful and do your homework dont compromise.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want to look into WLs, there are some breeders just south of you in Washington, Schraderhaus, Waldkonig, there's more, just can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

I have looked briefly into breeders in Washington, I haven't heard of Waldkonig before though. Von Waldberg and Vom Banach are the two closest, and I've read some good things about Vom Banach so hopefully I'll be able to make it down that way relatively soon. Opinions?


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Messa said:


> My last dog (not a GSD) was the result of terrible breeding that ended in severe behavioral problems, which could barely be made somewhat manageable at home by a good number of trainers. He was a complete nervebag, outside of the house he was a liability to put it lightly. I definitely do not want to go through that again, so a good temperament isn't something I'm willing to sacrifice on.


Messa, I had exactly the same experience with my Gracie, RIP. Bad breeding, weak nerves, very high prey drive, bad hips etc. and the best we could do was "manage" her for 9 years. Luckily, we were able to do that as we did not have any kids at home and were not in the situation where we had to try to rehome her or have her euthanized. It certainly taught me a lot of what to look for in my next GSD. I was not looking specifically for a SL or a WL but wanted the healthiest dog with the most even temperament I could get. I believe that's what I have in my Jazz. She is now 15 weeks, 3/4 of the way through puppy kindergarten and is doing great. She's a breeze to train, night and day from Gracie. As she continues to develop, so do my plans, which as of now are to obtain her CGC, then from there go on to agility (she appears to like it so far) and we might even progress to a therapy dog with the St. John Ambulance, if she proves to have the affinity for it. If you want to meet Jazz as an example of a Bullinger puppy, just PM me. Meanwhile, good luck with your search and take your time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like Bullinger, and as breeders go Tracy is awesome. I have been watching her dogs for years and would be going to her for a pup but for that she does NOT test for DM. For me that's a deal breaker, for others maybe not so much. I will say that the dogs she is breeding now do not compare with her dogs of 10-15 years ago. But if you want a breeder who knows HER dogs and offers lifetime support, she's it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

IF not testing for DM is a deal breaker , the potential buyer can request as part of the sale condition to have their pup tested. Say on time of deposit ?

Provide a kit from Animal DNA Testing Services , have them swab and submit and the report comes back to you.

It is so easy to find out what the status is , quick and inexpensive.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> IF not testing for DM is a deal breaker , the potential buyer can request as part of the sale condition to have their pup tested. Say on time of deposit ?
> 
> Provide a kit from Animal DNA Testing Services , have them swab and submit and the report comes back to you.
> 
> It is so easy to find out what the status is , quick and inexpensive.


 
I could do that but for me personally, I want breeders who test their breeding stock.

I get that other people have other priorities, and Tracy is good at what she does. But having watched DM rip my girl from me one piece at a time I could never dishonor her memory by buying a pup from untested parents.


----------



## Messa (Mar 10, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I like Bullinger, and as breeders go Tracy is awesome. I have been watching her dogs for years and would be going to her for a pup but for that she does NOT test for DM. For me that's a deal breaker, for others maybe not so much. I will say that the dogs she is breeding now do not compare with her dogs of 10-15 years ago. But if you want a breeder who knows HER dogs and offers lifetime support, she's it.


I met a woman at a schutzhund club I visited today who first started speaking to me about her pregnant female but quickly realized that a very hard strictly working dog isn't what I'm after. She recommended a breeder in Oregon, and then she recommended Tracy. She said she's had dogs from both Tracys A and B litters, but now that I think about it I should have asked if her dogs are still as good as they use to be.

When you say they don't compare to the dogs she bred years ago, how exactly do you mean? Worse temperaments, inability to work? The woman from the club contacted Tracy for me on the spot so I'll be getting in contact with her very soon, so I just want to know what to expect. 



graciesmom said:


> Messa, I had exactly the same experience with my Gracie, RIP. Bad breeding, weak nerves, very high prey drive, bad hips etc. and the best we could do was "manage" her for 9 years. Luckily, we were able to do that as we did not have any kids at home and were not in the situation where we had to try to rehome her or have her euthanized. It certainly taught me a lot of what to look for in my next GSD. I was not looking specifically for a SL or a WL but wanted the healthiest dog with the most even temperament I could get. I believe that's what I have in my Jazz. She is now 15 weeks, 3/4 of the way through puppy kindergarten and is doing great. She's a breeze to train, night and day from Gracie. As she continues to develop, so do my plans, which as of now are to obtain her CGC, then from there go on to agility (she appears to like it so far) and we might even progress to a therapy dog with the St. John Ambulance, if she proves to have the affinity for it. If you want to meet Jazz as an example of a Bullinger puppy, just PM me. Meanwhile, good luck with your search and take your time.


Thank you! I will most likely PM you some time soon to meet with you and your new pup! I would love to see how a Bullinger Shepherds pup is doing.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't really point at anything, just that her dogs from years ago had something 'more'. She is serious, and dedicated. Knows her dogs, and knows bloodlines. She has worked hard, made lots of contacts and paid her dues. She will not pull any punches, and will not tell you what you want to hear. I have nothing but respect for the woman.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> I like Bullinger, and as breeders go Tracy is awesome. I have been watching her dogs for years and would be going to her for a pup but for that she does NOT test for DM. For me that's a deal breaker, for others maybe not so much. I will say that the dogs she is breeding now do not compare with her dogs of 10-15 years ago. But if you want a breeder who knows HER dogs and offers lifetime support, she's it.


that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me-not even close-the last dog I bought was before everyone was doing DM testing-my rescue dog had DM-but I am so glad I had the dog


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Messa said:


> Havoc is gorgeous, I've seen a few pictures of him while searching about for any posts about Tracy and her dogs! I'm sorry to hear that Kaos is no longer with you. Do you do any sport training with Havoc?


Thanx Much....

No I don't. I don't doubt he could do well at it though. He's like the energizer bunny. Havoc was purchased as a companion pup in a forever home. With the limited registration papers. I just wanted some of Kevin V. Murrtal's bloodline in a pup (like my Kaos). When I told Tracy my Kaos was a grandson of her Kevin you could hear the hurt in her voice talking about him. He had passed away 4 or 5 months earlier. He lived a full life 14 and a half....

Tracy was also recommended to me by Kearanen Talo German Shepherds. She had saw a post of mine a year or so before I got Havoc talking about Kevin being Kaos grandfather. She doesn't breed often but was expecting a litter. Told me her Brinx was a Kevin son. He looks exactly like Kaos father. The female was a therapy GSD. But unfortunately I didn't have the $$ available. So she told me when I was ready get a pup off Tracy. I wouldn't be sorry. Tracy is also very reasonable price for companion pups compared to some others. If I ever have the $$$ I will get another male GSD off Tracy (or Kearanen Talo. But I only saw her having one litter for sale in over two years).....

This is her site Kearanen Talo Heritage I believe she had told me she travels the US training therapy dogs and does other training. She titles all her own GSD's. I am sure she would talk to you about and recommend a Bullinger puppy......


----------



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

If anyone is looking at Bullinger dogs you can contact us. 

** Please PM member for more information**


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm curious as I also have a Bullinger shepherd. She'll be 3 in December. PM me if you wish.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

NatnDar said:


> If anyone is looking at Bullinger dogs you can contact us.


 Can you elaborate?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Any messages of a negative nature MUST go in PM. We do not allow it on the board.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Any messages of a negative nature MUST go in PM. We do not allow it on the board.


 Sorry. I just wanted to know what was wrong with their dog.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.euphoricfxgermanshepherds.ca/

This guy is in BC. I'm sure he could hook you up with a good dog.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkTQke8jZx0Z2MPE1mau66A


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have met 3 Bullinger Shepherds - worked with 1 of them for several years (My breeders worked with the other two). Not a huge sampling, but you can PM me and I will give you an honest opinion if you would like


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

MadLab said:


> Euphoric FX German Shepherds BC Canada
> 
> This guy is in BC. I'm sure he could hook you up with a good dog.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkTQke8jZx0Z2MPE1mau66A


And he (Kim) is on the forum, too. 

My dog is from Woodside Shepherds in Aldergrove, BC. If anyone's looking for feedback about them, shoot me a PM or post a thread and send me a link to it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Well really, this thread was from a year and a half ago. Pretty sure they found something (I hope) already!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

lol


----------

